# Rhinstone Nylon Bags



## tshirtfundraiser (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a very big nylon bag that I am wanting to rhinestone the top flap. It is a very expensive bag (over $100) and I am nervous about ruining it with the heat press.

Can anyone tell me if this can be done. And what heat temp do you suggest? The outside is nylon. I would put the top flap on the heat press. Underneath the flap on the inside of the bag is a net pocket and a slick lining.

I am posting a few pictures of the bag so you can get a better idea.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

yes you can do it.id set my press at 320.med pressure,15 seconds. then hit it again for 15.id also cover the top of the bag with a teflon sheet.good luck


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Leg cramps said:


> yes you can do it.id set my press at 320.med pressure,15 seconds. then hit it again for 15.id also cover the top of the bag with a teflon sheet.good luck


I thought rhinestones don't stick to Nylon material????


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I agree, I've not had any luck with rhinestones sticking to that type of nylon for anything other than a few minutes. They fall right off if you pluck at them


----------



## tshirtfundraiser (Jun 12, 2010)

It worked. I did several bags tonight. I did have to heat press a couple a second time as not all the stones stuck the first time, but I ran my fingernails over them and they are stuck. I'm sure if I sat and picked at them, I could get them off, but that goes the same for shirts too. We'll see how they hold up. One was for my daughter so I'll be able to personally test it. I heated for 325 degrees for about 12 seconds.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I too have done bags and not really had any issues either...

Kevin


----------



## uglovdkg (Jan 3, 2012)

I have that same bag and I am going to blink every part of it instead of doing embroidey. But I really wanted the zebra bag but they were all out. My daughter is the envy of the dressing rooms


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have found that while they may stick for a time, they usually start falling off after while with use. Good luck! Do extensive testing with more than normal abuse of the bag.


----------



## lauriekaye (Jul 27, 2007)

Did your rhinestones stay securely on your nylon bag? I have something made out of nylon that a friend wants me to bling and was wondering how your bag has held up.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Many have tested rhinestones on various nylon items and long term they do not stay on. The recommended materials need to be porous to absorb the glue when it melts. With nylon the glue sets on top and eventually lefts away from the item.


----------

